# Today may be the day... Xpress 1546D



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

I'm going today to look at a new (well, new to me) boat... posting on craigslist said it was a 14' all welded.. that has got to be atleast a 42 or 48" floor if the max hp rating is 25hp right? 

I called last night and the lady didn't know what the floor width was, but she did say it was very stable in the water.... so we'll soon see.. I'll post again tonight when I get home with it (if it's worth the $1200 she's asking).


----------



## poolie (May 4, 2009)

I don't think they make an all welded less than 42". That will be sweet man! Hope you get it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2009)

Are you starting the Russ and Tiffany Navy? How many boats will that be?


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

haha... the Russ and Tiffany Navy.. now that's something to think about...

I've actually already sold my 1236... and he's already paid me half up front to hold it for him. It's a young guy from my bass club and I'm trying to do all that I can to help him purchase his first boat... so he's paying me as he gets paid.


----------



## Zum (May 4, 2009)

Congrats..maybe
Bring a camera,post some pictures.


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

I doubt I'll be able to bring it home with me today because of the rain. The owner called and asked what kind of truck I had because of where it is located in their yard. I told them I would just wait and pull it out later this week if the ground is bad... but I will take my camera and take pictures of it. Only bad thing is it's over 2 hours from the house - and I will have to drive right back through Atlanta with that thing in tow through traffic... I would much rather wait til later this week and pull it home during the night hours. 

I'm bout to head out - keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

Well... Tiffany and I took the plunge!

Turns out, this boat is a 1999 model Xpress Boat by Alumaweld. And I do believe this thing may be too heavy to pull with my truck - but by God I'm going to try. I didn't bring it home yet, but I do have pictures. I forgot to look at the placard in the boat, but I'm pretty sure it's a 1546D model, but the length across the gunwhales was more on this boat.

Total Length - 15' (well... 14'6", but I think they call it a 15') 
Floor Width - 46"
Gunwhales - 68-69"
forgot to look at the depth, but it's nice. There is a carpeted floor in it, and even though it's marine plywood, I'm going to take it out because I swear it was holding a ton of water and that might be part of the problem why I couldn't lift the tongue. 

I'm going to pick it up later this week and the first thing I'm going to do is take it straight to a car wash and get rid of the mildew and trash.

Here she is.....


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2009)

WOW

If it comes with that sweet net you got the deal of the year :mrgreen: 

Show us the cleaned up photos, i think I saw a 3 lb LM bass hiding in the rear corner


----------



## bassboy1 (May 4, 2009)

Don't be hating on the sweet net Ahab. [-X I use the very same one, and it has landed everthing from 24 inch seatrout to 4 pound largemouths, and tons of smaller fish that were barely hooked. 


You made out like a bandit on that. I hold Xpress boats in very high regard. Shame you aren't putting an outboard on it, and using it to the fullest of its abilities. Whats the new truck gonna be? :lol: (Your wife probably doesn't want to hear that). 

You going with wood again, or are you going to make the plunge for aluminum on that baby?


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to hold off on mods for right now... I used all of my boat fund to pay for that one.. next purchase will be a brute front trolling motor. I think I'm going to go with the 65# Minn Kota.

Eventually I'm going to sell my 55# and 50# thrust on the back and put me an 85# or larger back there and be done. 

The rod box he built will be coming out too. I checked it and he didn't use pressure treated anywhere luckily. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet so I'm going to fish it a few times and save up and go the aluminum route for this mod (atleast that's my plan)... 

There are so many possibilities, but with these tournaments I really won't have the time to do anything until October. A new paint job is in store for it too - and I'll probably do the electric blue again, but I'm not sure. Only time will tell...


----------



## poolie (May 4, 2009)

Awesome. That thing will clean up nicely. I'm sure that the floor, rod box and misc trolling motors is about half your weight.

I've got some left over aluminum (angle and square) to help you out with when you get to that point.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 4, 2009)

Xpress are fantastic boats. I think you will really like it.

You definitely need to nix that camo job. :lol: 

I can't believe how some people treat their stuff. That thing still has a depth finder mounted on the front of it. :shock:

That boat shouldn't weigh that much. My boat is a lot bigger than that and I can pick up the tongue. Looking at the photos, I bet the wood and any foam underneath is saturated and there is about another 200 lbs of crud underneath the floor.

What kind of truck do you have? I used to pull my ski boat with a 4 cylinder ranger. It didn't like it... but it did it.


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

Ive got a 95 Nissan Pickup - 4banger... it doesn't like my 1236, but it deals with it -- it's just gonna have to hold on for a little while til I save up a little more for another truck.

Here's another pic of the fish finder... I don't know if it still works or not, but we'll see. I'm getting extra batteries, seats, and a ton of other stuff.

Turns out her husband is overseas and has been since Feb... but this boat hasn't been registered since 2004. I hope it wont be that big of a deal here in GA to register. I don't think it will, but we'll see.


----------



## Brine (May 4, 2009)

Nice find Russ! 

Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## ober51 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome, congrats. As for registration check with motor vehicles but usually you should get a notarized bill of sale, and maybe she can even renew reg. or transfer the title. It won't be hard, just be persistent! Again, congrats!


----------



## Andy (May 4, 2009)

Congrats!!
Like Quackrstackr said, and I agree that it's all probably saturated.
If you could go back and make a trash run, or atleast pick up the front so it can drain, you'll lighten it up quite a bit. 
Maybe the owner would let you leave the trash and old carpet there for garbage pickup day?
Looking forward to see how good it cleans up.


----------



## krusty (May 5, 2009)

Russ, 
Congrats, I think you got a deal right there =D>. Those are great boats, she should serve you well. I can already overlook all the trash, dirt, and grime; the possibilities are endless with no center bench, seat mounts, and front platform in place. Can't wait to see it as well as the mods you come up with. I have a feeling that the cooler livewell will be going bye bye, ha ha. Do you plan on fishing out of it this weekend?


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2009)

No, I doubt I'll have it ready to go for this weekend. I need to get another trolling motor for the front first and rip out all that water logged carpet and wood. If I had it at my house right now I might would have it ready, but since my boat is itching for one last trip I'll probably take her out again.

I'm going to keep the cooler for a little while... then I'm probably going to get my Bro-in-law to make me one out of sheet aluminum, or I'll get one of those FishMatePro livewells..


----------



## grizzly (May 5, 2009)

that will be a nice boat, and that wiring in the battery picture looks like fun to figure out!


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2009)

grizzly said:


> that will be a nice boat, and that wiring in the battery picture looks like fun to figure out!



I'll redo all of the wiring... no way am I going to try and figure that mess out. If you think it looks bad in the pic, you should see it up close. That's just one cluster


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2009)

nice boat Russ! It will clean up nicely. That boat is wide! =D>


----------



## Zum (May 5, 2009)

Hey russ,I think i see a couple spots of dirt on your new boat.
Maybe you could plant a garden in it
Nice boat...
Never know,the fishfinder may work,wipe it down,put it in a dry spot for a week or so,give er a try.
My boats a 1652 and weighs 367lbs,you should be able to handle your new boat just fine,especially after that soaked up wood is gone.
Your boat shouldn't be much over 1000lbs once modded,pretty sure your truck should handle it maybe add a trans. cooler.
Nice find.


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2009)

would a soggy sheet of carpeted marine grade plywood weigh that much?

Do you think I should open up the front deck and take out the styrofoam? I wasn't planning on touching the front deck really...

Honestly, the only thing I had planned on doing was extending the front deck back about 20" to have storage and place my 2 batteries. Then extend the rear bench about 20" forward to house the livewell and add a little more storage. I might cut the top out of that bench for more storage, but I haven't had a chance to really study or take measurements since it's not at my house yet.

I'm trying to keep this one as light as possible... we'll see how that one turns out.


----------



## ben2go (May 5, 2009)

The foam maybe water logged from sitting in the weather.After a while some foams act like a sponge and absorb water.I would check it to see and replace it if it is and make battery well(s) in the deck.


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2009)

think a MinnKota Maxxum 101 would be too much for this?? or should I stick with a 71# thrust or 55#


----------



## ben2go (May 5, 2009)

Heck no!Stick it on there.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> think a MinnKota Maxxum 101 would be too much for this?? or should I stick with a 71# thrust or 55#


Not at all. I would probably go with 2 101s, or 3 70s, were it my rig, and I were going electric only.


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2009)

well I was talking about bow mount maxxum 101... 

but as for the rear, I'm going to sell my 2 TMs on the back and get me either a Motorguide 101 or 82 to put on the rear... I hear they run circles around the minnkota for pushing


----------



## russ010 (May 7, 2009)

well I called today and it looks like I won't be able to get it anytime soon... this thing is about 2 hours from me, and they've been having a lot of rain so I can't get my truck in there to get it out... then again, I couldn't get it out even if it was dry because of the hill I would have to pull it up.

I just called and she said she is trying to get one of her friends with a winch to come and get it out... man, I've got a lot of patience, but I can't wait to get started on this thing! I keep changing the design in my head, so there's no telling what is going to end up.

here are my plans...

If you can think of anything that might make it better, please by all means give me your suggestions.

1 - extend the front deck back about 2'. I think that is a 42" deck, but I didn't measure and I'm going from looking at the photos. I want to put 1 battery on the left and right, then put a middle storage. I want to keep life jackets in that cubby hole under the front pedestal seat. I even thought about leaving that space open as a walk down and then extend the battery compartments down the side of the boat a little for my plano boxes with baits.

2 - scrap the rod box.

3 - extend the rear deck foward about 2' for storage and a place to put a livewell.

4 - the livewell.... I'm thinking I can get a big plastic box and make my own, or keep the cooler and just fix it so that it can still be removable.. BUT, I want to put a pump in the back to fill it up, a recirculation pump on the actual cooler, and then rig up a bilge to pump water out. I've got the plans in my head, I'm just scared to death to drill into the boat. Does anybody see any problems with putting the drain hole on the side of the boat? I've seen one other boat done this way at one of our tournaments, but I didn't look at it closely enough to see how he did it.

5 - batteries in the rear. I think I'm just going to deck over that space, but leave compartments on the side to store anchors, and any other nonsense.

6 - wiring... I think I should run all the wires under the flooring, but I'm wondering how well the boat will still drain. I could run the lines down the sides of the boat, and I'm actually thinking of putting 1/4" ply walls up and incorporating some type of storage.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 7, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Does anybody see any problems with putting the drain hole on the side of the boat? I've seen one other boat done this way at one of our tournaments, but I didn't look at it closely enough to see how he did it.



If the rain will allow me to go fishng this weekend, I will snap pictures of the factory livewell setup in my boat. My drain hole is on the side below the waterline at rest and it works fine.

The only time that I will have a problem is if the hose from the drain to livewell leaks. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen, ever.. let alone anytime soon.


----------



## russ010 (May 7, 2009)

can you still drain the livewell while you are out on the water with it below the water line? 

I was thinking of putting the drain above the water line and using a bilge pump to push it out...


----------



## poolie (May 7, 2009)

I haven't given it a great deal of thought, but to me it seems like you would want the drain above the water line.


----------



## baptistpreach (May 7, 2009)

Russ Congrats man!! I had a Nissan p/u I used to tow my boat with, and I towed a 15ft. fiberglass with a 50hp motor. I'm not saying my truck liked it, but its a Nissan! You can abuse it ,and it doesn't mind. You'll be fine towing that boat. Now as to getting it out of the yard... that's another story.


----------



## ober51 (May 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if you can register it, then if you have AAA they can come tow it out to your house, or if it's over 100 miles, just to the road for you to trailer. 

Not sure if it would work, but if it's your vehicle, they should do it for you.


----------



## russ010 (May 7, 2009)

ober51 said:


> I'm wondering if you can register it, then if you have AAA they can come tow it out to your house, or if it's over 100 miles, just to the road for you to trailer.
> 
> Not sure if it would work, but if it's your vehicle, they should do it for you.



If it were my yard, I wouldn't have a problem with that... but if I don't hear from her by Saturday, I'll take my bro-in-laws Rhino out there and pull it out with that... I'm just trying to be patient.

But I don't have AAA either... I have USAA auto insurance and Road Side Assistance is free, so no need for me to have AAA - But, that was a good thought.


----------



## ober51 (May 7, 2009)

russ010 said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if you can register it, then if you have AAA they can come tow it out to your house, or if it's over 100 miles, just to the road for you to trailer.
> ...



Yeah, just trying to help ya out. Good luck, should be a sweet rebuild!


----------



## Brine (May 7, 2009)

Got any friends that fly the Blackhawk? :LOL2:


----------



## Jyphotography (May 12, 2009)

crap... I am gonna have to get my boat finished painted and get the sprayer back to you!!!


I just got the inside to do, should be done this week Russ...


----------



## russ010 (May 12, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> crap... I am gonna have to get my boat finished painted and get the sprayer back to you!!!
> 
> I just got the inside to do, should be done this week Russ...



No rush man... I haven't got the boat yet and it's going to be a little bit before I start modding. But I'll have to paint it first. Either way, I've got drill this weekend so I won't have it until next week unless I get the magic call one night this week to go pick it up!


----------



## FishingCop (May 12, 2009)

russ010 said:


> can you still drain the livewell while you are out on the water with it below the water line?
> 
> I was thinking of putting the drain above the water line and using a bilge pump to push it out...




Once you get on plane, I think the live well will empty with the drain below the water line...


----------



## russ010 (May 12, 2009)

I won't be gettting on plane... this will be an electric only boat


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 12, 2009)

It will empty down to the waterline even when off plane. :wink: If the bottom of your livewell is even with the waterline (as it is in my boat), you are golden. My drain port is actually below the waterline when I am on the front deck but the bottom of the livewell is at the same level. It drains.

I knew I was forgetting something when I had the boat uncovered this weekend. #-o


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

Wow, you are a lot more patient than me! It would be killing me to wait like this. Cant wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## poolie (May 13, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Wow, you are a lot more patient than me! It would be killing me to wait like this. Cant wait to see it cleaned up.



I tell ya, Russ is being a patient man. If it doesn't dry out soon I think we're going to have to get the Georgia guys together and go over there, grab a corner of the boat and walk it out of there for him.


----------



## russ010 (May 13, 2009)

poolie said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are a lot more patient than me! It would be killing me to wait like this. Cant wait to see it cleaned up.
> ...



You have no idea how much this is killing me... my boat will be gone next week - and I have a tournament on the 30th of this month. I'M DYING~!!


----------



## Zum (May 13, 2009)

poolie said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are a lot more patient than me! It would be killing me to wait like this. Cant wait to see it cleaned up.
> ...



Maybe do it...4 guys should handle it,maybe 2 if you don't mind the odd curse word.


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2009)

Shoot, I'd carry it on my back if I had too... LOL


----------



## shamoo (May 14, 2009)

Good find Russ, I see you have an Eagle Mag 3 on the front, see if it and the transducer works, if not, and you want to stay with a Mag 3, I have one here with your name on it, not sure if you wanted to upgrade it, they are any older unit.


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Shamoo... I'm not even sure if I'm going to keep it - even if it works. I might put it on the back, but I've got a new Lowrance HDS-5X that I've been using on the front for the last couple of months.


----------



## Tunnels (May 14, 2009)

I guess I'm a little slow. I just found this post. Looks like a nice find. I'm truly amazed how people take care of their stuff. I guess some people were jusr raised by wolves. Tires O.K. on the trailer to get it home?


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

I hope so... I tried to move it to look at where they were sitting, but couldn't budge it. 

there's a store pretty close to get more if need be - especially since the drive back home with it will be nearly 2 hours


----------



## bassfisher6 (May 14, 2009)

poolie said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are a lot more patient than me! It would be killing me to wait like this. Cant wait to see it cleaned up.
> ...



LOL....LETS GO FOR IT RUSS!!!!!


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

bassfisher6 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > ilinimud said:
> ...



Guys - let me introduce you to the guy who bought my boat - he's also a member of our bass club.

Don't worry man... a few more days and you'll have your very own boat! :beer:


----------



## poolie (May 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard bassfisher6! Another Georgia boy! We're taking over 



russ010 said:


> Guys - let me introduce you to the guy who bought my boat - he's also a member of our bass club.
> 
> Don't worry man... a few more days and you'll have your very own boat! :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (May 14, 2009)

poolie said:


> Welcome aboard bassfisher6! Another Georgia boy! We're taking over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Bout time. Those Pennsylvania folks were starting to bother me......

What town is the boat in right now?


----------



## poolie (May 14, 2009)

I think it's around Athens, but I'm sure Russ will chime in.


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

yea, it's on the eastside of Athens... but a truck won't pull it up that hill that you have to go down to get to it.

I'm going to call her later to see if she will try and get her friend to pull it out this weekend (but it's supposed to rain again....) - so I'm going to tell her my bro-in-law and I am going to come and get it with his Rhino (side by side) and then pull it home.. Then I can start working it just to be fishable for Lathem. Otherwise bassfisher6 and I will be fishing that tournament in his "new" boat with 2 livewells- one for him, and one for me


----------



## Brine (May 14, 2009)

You gotta drive by me to get to Athens....let me know if I can help.

I've got a tourney on Sat.


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

ahh - it won't be this weekend... I've got drill so I'll be heading back to South Carolina tomorrow, but thanks.... I'll get my bro's recon and go get it first of next week.

But then again - I'm slammed at work for the next 3 weeks. We've got audits coming up first week of June, so I've got about 6 files I have to put together.... and on top of that I just got a new submission whose quote is due at the same time. Last year during this time, I went in at 6am and left at 9pm including weekends... so I won't even get to do any work on it.


----------



## RStewart (May 20, 2009)

ok im behind. nice find russ. no doubt this will be a build to follow. as far as your livewell idea, ill share with you what i plan on doing. im going to use a cooler and the same basic aerater design that you use. im going to cut a whole in the bottom of the transom and run pvc pipe to the livewell and attach it on the bottom of the cooler where the cooler drain is.there will be two ball valves, 1 just in from the inlet and one right before the cooler. this will be gravity fed. i will cut a whole in the side of the boat above the water line for an overflow and also to allow me to use aerater pump to pump out livewell. here is a crude pic of the livewell. i hope this somewhat makes sense


----------



## russ010 (May 20, 2009)

well... I just got off with the owner and she told me they "tried" to pull it up the hill with a 250 4-wheeler.. I've got access to a 325, so this Saturday I'm going to go over and try to get it out. She said they almost got it to the top of the hill so my plan is to see what we can do with the 4wheeler and if it won't get all the way up, hook the 4wheeler to a truck and pull it the rest of the way out with it..

I'M EXCITED!!! One way or the other, we're gettin it out this weekend - I'll try to get pictures of us taking it out and the hill I'm referring to.


----------



## whj812 (May 20, 2009)

Good luck.....better hope it dont rain. That GA mud is SLIIIIIIIICCCKK when it rains!! LOL!


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

That's great news Russ!! The forecast is looking better and better for the weekend and should be dry.


----------



## russ010 (May 20, 2009)

only thing is... even if I get it this weekend, I won't get to do anything to the boat until after our tournament. 

I'm getting my underwriting files ready for an Audit we are having for the 1st week of June and next week I'll most likely be working LATE hours - like til 12-1am, and then back in the office at 6-7am.

BUT - a livewell is all I need to work with... and I ordered a new Motorguide 71# thrust foot controlled motor for the front. I'm going to stick with the 50# & 55# on the back for now... but, I plan on getting atleast an 82# to replace those, or maybe even a 101#, but I'm thinking more likely it will be the 82


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I'm getting my underwriting files ready for an Audit we are having for the 1st week of June and next week I'll most likely be working LATE hours - like til 12-1am, and then back in the office at 6-7am.



Dang man you had better stock up on Mountain Dew. Add drive time to that (which at least won't be too bad at those hours) and there's not much time for sleeping. Hopefully it's just once a year.


----------



## russ010 (May 20, 2009)

it's just once a year... but man, I've got 5 accounts and each of these underwriting files completely fills up those 4" binder notebooks... it's amazing the stuff you have to do for these things.

I've been getting in around 8:15-8:30 this week... and I'm leaving my house at 7am. I can't wait for school to be out down here, then it's back to the 45min commute!


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

I know your pain. I work on the Trust Account/Brokerage side of the bank and because of our good friend SOX we have paperwork running out of our ears and the external auditors love to look through it all several times a year.

That's right... summer traffic starts in a week or so. Woo Hoo! Gotta love Atlanta traffic. I have to leave the house by 6:30 to avoid the downtown mess.


----------



## Zum (May 20, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a good electric winch?
A come-a-long or block an tackle should/might help as well.
What is it,a cliff your going up?
Good luck.


----------



## russ010 (May 20, 2009)

Zum said:


> Do you know anyone with a good electric winch?
> A come-a-long or block an tackle should/might help as well.
> What is it,a cliff your going up?
> Good luck.



my bro-in-law has an electric winch, but he's out of town and I don't have access to it...

I'm taking my come alongs too, but I've got a tow rope I can attach to the truck and pull them boat up. The hill might as well be a cliff - it's about a 65-70 degree incline that drops about 20'... it's a beast - especially if it's wet


----------



## whj812 (May 20, 2009)

How in the world did they get it in there??? LOL!!! Sounds crazy!


----------



## russ010 (May 20, 2009)

they took it down with a 4wheeler... but they couldn't pull it out with it.

It's been sitting down there since 2004... it was all I could do to walk up the dang thing - luckily I took my hunting boots with the that day and those things have some major mud treads


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

It sounds more and more like this was the boat you were supposed to have


----------



## russ010 (May 20, 2009)

poolie said:


> It sounds more and more like this was the boat you were supposed to have



well if I put all the plans in my head together to deck this boat - I plan on keeping this boat for a VERY long time.

I think I'm going to go ahead and use angle iron for the supports, and use wood on top. I want to build my "boat building funds" back up a little before I use aluminum sheeting. You never know, I might figure something else that will work and if I use aluminum I don't want to be hindered by the cost of cutting it out and redoing it. I think I'm just going to extend the front deck back and the rear deck forward a little. I still like keeping the middle open because I find that easier to get back and do culling and getting fish out of the water as opposed to being high on the deck. My knees aren't what they used to be for bending, so until I get the total knee replacement they tell me I need, I'm going to save myself some trouble.


----------



## poolie (May 20, 2009)

The only used 1442 I found was decked front to back and I just couldn't live with it. I like having the middle with just a floor.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 21, 2009)

I just wish that when I was looking for my boat, I used the 4 grand I put in my rig into buying all the 1442s, 1448s, and 1542s I saw, held onto them for a year, then resold them. If only I knew they would all but disappear....


----------



## russ010 (May 21, 2009)

I've actually thought about buying a few... fixing them up then reselling them. I know where one 1448 is that I haven't decided if I'm going to get yet or not - but I don't think I would make but maybe 3-500 bucks off it and not sure it is worth it


----------



## ober51 (May 21, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I just wish that when I was looking for my boat, I used the 4 grand I put in my rig into buying all the 1442s, 1448s, and 1542s I saw, held onto them for a year, then resold them. If only I knew they would all but disappear....



I haven't seen many around here either - the one I bought is basically the only one I have seen. Making some money is not a bad idea, I may do that this summer. I think there is a market, but you need to find the deals quick, since those cheaper boats move quickly.


----------



## poolie (May 22, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I've actually thought about buying a few... fixing them up then reselling them. I know where one 1448 is that I haven't decided if I'm going to get yet or not - but I don't think I would make but maybe 3-500 bucks off it and not sure it is worth it



I thought about doing that as well to generate a little fishing money, but you're right, you'd have to get an exceptional deal on the boat (which is doubtful on the wider ones) to make it worth the time investment. And really all you would want to do it clean it, repair it and paint it. Adding mods, which we all know is the fun part, would probably not provide a good return on your investment. I overlooked several wide bodies during my boat search because they had been decked. I wasn't willing to pay the extra price because I knew I would end up ripping out their work and re-doing it to my specs. I imagine others would feel the same way.

Oh well, enough rambling. Work beckons and I want to get out of here a little early today.


----------



## russ010 (May 24, 2009)

we got the boat out today (well... technically yesterday). A fellow tinboater and I journeyed out to Athens to bring her home. We left my house around 7am, got there at 9 and walked down the hill to where she sat. I looked at it and cut the carpet with my knife to see what it looked like underneat. SATURATED MARINE PLY... so, I went back up to the truck, got my drills out and went to town on the hundreds of screws he had holding that rod box together. 

I ended up getting ticked with it when the rusted screws started breaking at the heads, and gave it a few good kicks while Tyler (bassfisher6) pried the hell out of them. Needless to say, we took out about 200lbs of extra weight between the decking, rod box, trolling motor and battery. We hooked up her 4wheeler (which she failed to get the boat up the hill with) and I told Tyler I was going to back it up and get a running start - taking that thing up the hill was like cutting butter with a warm knife.. Needless to say, we still had to carry that wet board up that stupid hill.

Got about halfway home and pulled into the car wash... $10 later (I hope... it had a credit card swiper to pay) and I have a totally different looking boat. I'll take pics tomorrow when me and bassboy1 get back from fishing acworth (as long as it's still daylight).


----------



## dougdad (May 24, 2009)

congrats Russ, I laughed at your predicerment, cause I went through the same thing when I bought my boat, it was soaked to the bone so to speek and we tore the heck out of the old fellers yard to get it out. It looked like death warmed over,LOL put turned out to be a good boat. HAVE FUN !!


----------



## ober51 (May 24, 2009)

Congrats, Russ. Looking forward to those pics for sure.


----------



## Zum (May 24, 2009)

Woohoo...happy days.
Glad you got it,did she make you take the water logged wood
Have fun with it.


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 24, 2009)




----------



## pbw (May 25, 2009)

Glad you've finally got it.


----------



## ilinimud (May 25, 2009)

Cant wait to see it Russ.


----------



## Andy (May 25, 2009)

I bet you're a happy camper huh Russ... Glad you finally got her home!!!!


----------



## russ010 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys - I just got home from fishing, and the rain has left out for a bit, so I'm going to take pics and do a little work... then I'll be back later tonight with pictures and commentary!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 25, 2009)

hurry up... :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie (May 25, 2009)

We're dying here... need pictures


----------



## russ010 (May 25, 2009)

gimme a sec... I just got in the house and they are uploading. Should be ready in a few


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

Tyler (bassfisher6) and I finally trekked out to Athens to pick the boat up, we walked down the hill to check it out and see what just needed to be done. We immediately started taking out the screws holding the decking in place. I told Tyler to see if he could pick the tongue of the trailer and it was heavy. We spent about 30-45 min just trying to get all of the rusted deck screws, lag screws and everything else this guy could find to put the rod locker together. I cut back some of the carpet on the floor and saw the wood was wet - and I mean SATURATED THROUGH WET. We finally kicked the rod box apart and it took both of us to lift the floor out - a full 4x8 sheet of saturated marine plywood that weighed about 200lbs (no joke). I get on the lady's 4 wheeler and back it up to get a running start at that hill - no prob, it made it up without the added weight of the decks. We were going to leave the wood and stuff at the bottom of the hill (out of sight, out of mind) - BUT, the lady called me and asked what I did with it. Needless to say, we ended up going back down the stupid hill to get it out. Now it's in the woods behind my house... Tyler and I did stop and wash it on the way home... you'll see the clean boat pics in a bit






















Now that I have the boat home!!!, here comes the pics. I couldn't decide what I wanted to do first so I looked at the inside of the boat and remembered I had just bought a 150qt marine cooler (BJs wholesale has them for $70, so Tiffany approved and I paid.. man this thing takes up some room... guess I'm going to have to put a small sheet of something underneath because it barely sits on top of the channels. I've got a size 24 battery that will run all the electronics in the boat, including the circulation pumps and all that jazz for this bad boy.






Then how much room it takes in and then what it looks like when it's out...











Then I looked up and remembered the shotty wiring... this guy took Liquid Nails and put the wire conduit against it and the side walls... needless to say a putty knife, flat head screwdriver and hammer were necessary.











Then I decided to go ahead and take off the trolling motor (which didn't work).. The #@#[email protected] owner used 3" lag screws (phillips head) to connect the top 2x6 to the bottom and then counter sunk lag bolts in the bottom piece to the deck. I ended up having to split the wood - I even found a nest of TINY ants in the middle of one of the pieces. 










(here are the ants)













but then I remembered that I better take care of the trailer. So once I knocked off the mis-matched bearing buddies (non bearing buddy brand) I saw why the wheels had about 1/4" play in them - the castle nut needed to be tightened up another notch. But I went ahead and repacked the bearings since I took off the bearing buddies - MAN THAT STUFF WAS NASTY! Keep in mind this boat hasn't been moved since 2004. And before I could make the journey back home, I had to replace the wheels/tires. The other ones were dry rotted and had flat places, not to mention not holding air.






Then it was on to the trailer light issues... the casings were there, but like most of the openings on the trailer, they were inhabited by wasps. I took out 6 nests on the trailer (not including the nest in each of the rear lights). Anyways, new LED lights and new wiring. They did this trailer right... they welded nuts along the inside channel (out of sight and I forgot to get pics) to run the wiring through. Piece of cake!! and these Blazer LEDs are brighter than the LEDs I got at Wal-Mart for my last boat. I got these at AutoZone (military discount works at some of these places too if you keep it quiet)...











The right turn signal is on... that's why it looks like it's winking - these things pulse when the flashers are on - they're awesome






I don't like the plastic license plate frames that come with these lights, and for some reason I had a metal one laying around. Found a can of flat black spray paint and painted it up. While I was waiting for it to dry, I got to looking at the trailer... well, the tongue got painted black. And I was considering changing the coupler, but it's welded and paint makes it look brand new again. I think I'm going to use Herculiner on the trailer like Brine did. I've got a gallon a coworker gave me, but I'm going to wait and see how Brine likes it first..

Before





After





Well, it's rack time and I've been up since 6am. Fished for a little while this morning and caught one, but it's been sent to Jim, so I won't post it here... BUT, the sorry rascal finned me. I've never been finned by a spotted bass, but my pinky is swollen about twice the size (not any more) but if you look, there are 2 pin holes up top, well the one to the right actually went all the way through my finger and came out - that's what the slit is at the bottom. 






Here's some cleaned up pics of her... still trying to come up with a color scheme - right now I'm thinking black paint with yellow lettering (even though another guy in my club did that, I'm going to see how his heat issues are this summer before I follow through.)... but then again, I may leave it like it is - I have no idea how I would be able to get this boat off and flipped over by myself


----------



## bassboy1 (May 26, 2009)

I love that. You truck is in the garage, and the wife's car is in the driveway..... :lol: 

The way things should be. =D> 




> I have no idea how I would be able to get this boat off and flipped over by myself


Lemme know when you want to do that. I can be over to help.


----------



## welder (May 26, 2009)

Russ, that's a score and she is coming along good .

Looks like a very stable boat and would haul booty with a 9.9 on her .


----------



## bassboy1 (May 26, 2009)

welder said:


> Russ, that's a score and she is coming along good .
> 
> Looks like a very stable boat and would haul booty with a 9.9 on her .


He's going electric only. Now, were it mine, I would put a 40 on her, and she would really fly. :lol: (what I have on mine, which is a 1542) He is the tournament director of a small waters electric only bass club, so it is trolling motors front and rear for him.


----------



## ilinimud (May 26, 2009)

Looks great Russ! Im happy for ya.

Just think how it will look without that nasty ol' camo. i think that almost has to be changed. I really liked that blue you had on your last one. My boat it just unfinished aluminum right now, and i dotn have to time to paint it, or i may consider that blue you had. i thought it was sweet. I also kinda like white boats...


----------



## welder (May 26, 2009)

All electric , cool . I'm thinking twins, heck, tripples on the back . Yep trips just incase ya throw a prop.

If your going quite at least go fast.

Dang , now ya got me thinking , THANKS. :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

HA - that's not the wifes car outside.... that's mine! I've got the Accord and the pickup, she's got the Avalon. The only reason the truck was in the garage was because that's where I parked when I came back from fishing with you. I couldn't pick the batteries up so I just drove in there and left them.

As far as motors... I've got a 71# to put on the front, and for the time being I'm going to have 2 - 55# TMs on the rear... but I'm going to replace both of those with an 82# or a 101# - just need to build the boat fund back up


----------



## Andy (May 26, 2009)

VERY NICE RUSS!!!!!! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## poolie (May 26, 2009)

That thing looks NICE! Can't wait to watch the build. I know the plans aren't to go overboard, and it really doesn't need it. Just extending the front and rear decks with aluminum framing and 1/2 ply decking will add very little weight. 

I'm with ilinimud, I vote for you going back with blue. It's a nice color and it's easy to pick you out on the lake... of course maybe that's not a positive :roll: 

I'm glad after all that drama that you finally got it!

-- Poolie


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

I'm not going to paint it right away... atleast I'm not planning to. I want to wait until my tourney schedule slows down a little - which it will after this weekend.. next one is not until June 20th. So... I'm not going to do any decks or basically anything until I get it painted inside and out. I don't want to deck it and then flip it over and paint. 

Besides... jason still has my air compressor and paint gun so I can't paint it yet.

I'm probably going to go back with the Blue and orange... the only thing is - my 1236 I sold Tyler is the same color and we fish the same tx's so I was wanting to do something different - which kind of puts me to black and red - or red and black. I've also found a grey color that I like a lot and you'd still be able to spot me a mile off with those bright orange stickers on the side - no one will have that I'm almost positive


----------



## Zum (May 26, 2009)

Man alittle cleaning,minor paint,wheels looking great already.
I don't mind the camo to much maybe add a bit more probably look even better.
LOL that wood looked like it came out of a sunking boat.
You must catch some real monsters for a livewell that big,holy pie man.
Good luck with it,hope it fits all your needs.


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

the camo on it is actually growing on me... and I don't want to sink money into it right away either.. i may fish it like it is for the rest of the season to see what I'm actually going to need vs. what I want and incorporate both into 1 mod because I want to do this right the first time.. I might put some removable decks in it for the time being, but I think I'll be fine for now...


----------



## Tunnels (May 26, 2009)

That's good lookin' after you cleaned it up. The basic boat looks solid. Lots to work with. Question for you. I read somewhere that after a certain point, adding more power does no good. I ask because I saw a boat at a local lake (Marsh Creek in Pa.) with three 46's on the back that were locked in place & had on/off switches up front. He also had one 55 up front for power & steering. doesn't the extra barrery weight kind of negate the power that you get?
Sorry, not trying to hijack your thread.


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

you're never hijiacking a thread with those questions - I welcome all comments

As far as the added weight issue with the batteries... I don't honestly know. In the 1236 I sold I had 4 total batteries (all 29 series). 2 up front for the 40lb TM and then 2 in the rear, each running a 50lb and 55lb TM.

I ran the boat at first with just 2 batteries and the 40lb. Then I added the rear 2 and my speed picked up dramatically. 

There is another guy in my club who has a 55lb on the bow, and 2 - 30lbs in the rear... and he outran me in my 12' boat. I think the more you can put up front as far as thrust, the faster you will move. I only put the 2 in the rear to take some of the load of the front trolling motor from doing all the work. I'm not worried too much about weight - I fish electric only lakes and I really need all the juice I can get to be able to make it every where around the lake atleast 2 times to hit my spots.


----------



## poolie (May 26, 2009)

If it was me, I'd leave it camo. It would be one thing it needed to be repaired, but stripping it down and painting is a lot of work when what's there really doesn't look bad. Like you said it kinda grows on ya.




russ010 said:


> the camo on it is actually growing on me... and I don't want to sink money into it right away either.. i may fish it like it is for the rest of the season to see what I'm actually going to need vs. what I want and incorporate both into 1 mod because I want to do this right the first time.. I might put some removable decks in it for the time being, but I think I'll be fine for now...


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

and it's growing on me because I really don't want to paint it... I'm going to let this stuff get messed up real good, then I'll do the makeover the way I really want to. I'm going to let the funds build back up and spend my money on what I really want - BIGGGGG TROLLING MOTOR!! the paint can wait and I really am starting to like the camo. I still need to take a scrub brush to the boat... it keeps getting lighter in color the more I clean it which I think will benefit me in the long run in this Georgia sun and heat.

But ya know... I haven't seen another boat like this one with cat tails as camo... I think you'd be able to spot me a ways off anyway... unless I'm in cat tails :roll:


----------



## ober51 (May 27, 2009)

Solid boat, Russ. Really like the open layout and the high ribs. I think you got an awesome deal for that puppy, was totally worth the wait. Are there any center console electric boats? Lol, because this boat is perfect for it. 

I think leaving it the way it is for now, tourny season, is smart. I would think, however, that some storage and decking is in order not only for the way it looks, but for functionality. Taking everything out of the boat gets real old real quick. The framing, electricity, and such won't take someone like you long. So if there is a lull in tournaments, make a move to do it. I don't know if you need to paint the whole inside past where it will be covered. It will save you money and time to do it up to the point that you only need it. That being said, when it's time to sell (if that ever happens) and you have to rip out the mods, you'll have a weird looking boat, ha. But it depends, I think since good paint is a bit expensive, I am going to do mine up to the point of the mods, we'll see.

Bakc to your boat, what's the HP rating and capacity plate say? I don't remember and I don't wanna search, lol. That is a solid boat, love the all weld.


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2009)

The boat says it rated for 700lbs all persons and gear, and a 25HP motor. Not sure why because the transom is solid and it has a brace right in the middle.

As far as modding goes... I've decided to put a 4x8 sheet of carpeted 1/2" ply in the floor for this weekend. I walked in it last night with my Crocs (shoes I wear while fishing) and it was wet. I almost broke my neck a few times it was so slick.

I am going to do some simple storage compartments and all... probably start on that next week. Work is busy right now so I don't have much time to work when I get home. I've got to fabricate me a trolling motor mount for the bow, but for this weekend it might just have to be a couple of 2x6's just to be able to fish. 

That big a## cooler I have is taking up a lot of room, and I'm probably going to end up running it long ways up the boat, then be able to walk up and down the sides. It sits too high to try and get on to get to the back. Doesn't bother me, but I don't want my wife trying to do that. I even thought about cutting down the top of the cooler, but I haven't decided how I want to to do that yet. I can still use the lid probably, and make it work, but I want to have enough time to think about it and plan it out before I start hacking away.

The paint is going to stay like it is for a while... I just need to give it a good wash and scrubbing. If I do paint the inside, I'll use something like Rustoleum for it. The outside I'll use Brightside Interlux or Pettit Easy Poxy. I painted my last boat with Pettit, and I really liked the outcome. I can paint this boat for about $100 (I've got all the supplies, just need to get the paint). Painting is really the easy part though - bassboy1 said he would help me flip it over when the time comes.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 27, 2009)

i like the camo :mrgreen: 

fish wont see ya cummin


----------



## ober51 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah. I think what you said is a good idea. The only reason I would use the topside on the inside because that is what I have left over. I have a quart of my blue and half a quart or more of the steel gray - both interlux brightside. 

As for the cooler, if it were me I would also put longways, and have it flush with the deck if you can, or put on the side and just have one side to walk by on. I am curious to see how stable it is out there, because my boat is the same dimensions I believe. They are also both rated for the same HP, 25, which kind of shocked me as well because of the brace. But it's not going to make a huge difference for me because I plan on either building it up or using the Mini Jacker for my long shaft, high thrust 9.9. 

The flat floor is a good idea as the ribs also get in the way, in addition to how slippery it gets. You're all set, just need the time to do it all, and of course the weather to cooperate (which is tough to have in May sometimes).


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2009)

one thing about those ribs.... they are 2" high... so I can put a plano box down there or something. I'm going to have to figure something out for that portion later one... but it's starting to come together in my mind


----------



## ober51 (May 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> one thing about those ribs.... they are 2" high... so I can put a plano box down there or something. I'm going to have to figure something out for that portion later one... but it's starting to come together in my mind



That's just how mine are, super high - but will give solid drainage for any mods I think.


----------



## baptistpreach (May 29, 2009)

I wouldn't paint that boat personally. I really like what you got! I'm sure I'd mod some, and add some carpet, electronics, etc, but you got a great boat! Congrats!


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 30, 2009)

Boat looks really good now. How much time have you spent making motor noises in it?

Suggestion, is it possible to cut the bottom of the cooler out (the insulations etc) and keep the inner skin intact so it will sit lower? Personally I think it's too big for the boat and you would be happier making one or getting one made from aluminum (18" x18" x30") that would fit the boat better and do you own insulation etc.

Jamie


----------



## poolie (May 31, 2009)

I know you're probably outside working on it, but just wanted to hear how its maiden voyage went yesterday.


----------



## russ010 (May 31, 2009)

well.... lucky me - I have no pictures. Seems all the pics I took Saturday night had something happen to them on my camera and they aren't there anymore.

But anyways... I started working on the boat Friday night to get it ready for our Saturday tourney. I finished working on the boat at 2am and got in bed around 2:30 only to wake back up at 5am to head out for the lake.

All in all - this boat is AWESOME!!! and it flies with that 71# TM on the front. It actually moves even better than my 1236 with just the 2 rear trolling motors going. But I do have the spaces far apart.

I would have taken more pics now had I known that the camera didn't take, but since I don't have a tarp and my garage space is full of the crap out of my other boat - this boat is sitting outside naked. I took all the motors and the batteries and floors back out just in case it rains.

I did encounter one problem... but it was with the trailer. Those bearing buddies that I put on.... well, one didn't make it out of my driveway. I didn't notice it until I was about to load the boat up. I looked down at the wheels and noticed something red - that was the wheel bearing grease covering the castle nut! I looked at it closer, and the bearing buddy broke off inside the hub, so tomorrow I'll be taking it all apart and trying to tap it out. But that's ok, I might as well pack the rear bearings while I'm in there... and I think I'm going to have to replace that seal - I've got grease all over the inside of that back wheel to clean off.


for those interested in the tournament - it was a tough day needless to say. I came in my usual 2nd place (but I took over in points)... and I won big fish with 1.3 lbs. Winning sack had just over 4lbs (bassfisher6 from tinboats won)

You can check out the results here, forgot to take pictures at the weigh-in here too.... what a weekend for pictures - https://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/lathem53009.html.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

Can anybody tell me how to determine what size hubs my trailer has?

I think I can just measure the outside diameter of the spindle, but I'm not certain. I'm looking *HERE* at the different hubs, and I have no idea which one would fit mine... I have 4.8 x 12 wheels, 5 studs at 4.5" bolt circle.

I think instead of trying to get that bearing buddy out that broke off, I'm just going to do it right and replace the whole dang thing at one time and be done with it (both sides...).


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2009)

I would think Spindle diameter, but am not 100% sure... where's Bassboy when we really need him? I think changing out the hubs is a wise move. Just something you won't have to worry about anymore.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea.. I've got new grease all over the inside of that wheel where the bearing broke, so I'm pretty sure the rear seal is gone - that's why I want to change out everything. I noticed when I repacked the bearings that there was a piece of the inside of the hub chipped... I wanted to change it then, but I didn't have time before the tournament.

What's a good way to clean the grease off without making a mess? I think I can use brake cleaner, but I'm not certain...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

set your hub on a flat surface facing up. measure top to bottom. then get the numbers off of your bearing / race and match them up. if you cant find your numbers on there call a parts store and get them to match your numbers up with theirs, as part numbers change like my underwear

how did the buddy bearing brake? are the bearings pitting? 

for grease, whipe all you can out with a rag, then soak a rag in brake clean and wipe'r down again. should be gone

btw: thanks for the websight


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2009)

Either parts cleaner or brake cleaner... I think it's about the same stuff.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> how did the buddy bearing brake? are the bearings pitting?



Well.. these weren't actual Bearing Buddy brand covers... they were those stupid Bill Dance Red Eye Bearing Buddy versions that I bought when I bought my other boat almost a year ago at WalMart because they were on clearance for $8 (should have known better). They were the wrong size for that boat, but they were the right size (I thought) for this one. I looked at those, and they were the screw type, but my hubs were not... so I just used a block of wood and a rubber mallet to put them in and they went in fine. I still don't know what caused it to break, but the other was still on fine.

I didn't notice it had broke off until I went to load the boat back up.. I went to hook up my straps and looked down and saw the red marine grease I had used to pack them with - I looked closer and saw that the actual piece that holds the extra grease had sheered off right on the inside of the hub. 

I called my wife and told her about it on the way home and she went outside playing with the dog.. well, he went straight to something shiny in the yard and she walked over and had no idea what it was. So it didn't make it 15' before it had broke off that morning on the way out to the tournament. She said it was laying in the yard right beside the driveway, and I live up on top of a hill so it broke off on level ground.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

OK... I just measured the hub length as best I could and it comes out to 4 - 1/4"... no where can I find that size hub. I can find 4-1/8" with the correct bearings (inside and out which are L44643).

My next question is the spindle... it can be either 1" or 1-1/16" - depends on if I count the threads or not I guess... but just the very tip of the spindle is 1".... unless I have a mucked up tape measure.

I've got pics of everything too = but I'm a little too greasy right now to get it on here.

By the way - the bearing in the rear literally fell apart in my hands - and that bearing buddy that broke of is NOT coming out of that hub, so I have to get a new one anyways... what a PITA. I better get something in before Saturday because one way or the other I am going fishing!


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2009)

On the bright side, better to find out at home than on the side of the road.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there something wrong with your hubs?

I would take a bearing and a seal to the auto parts store with me and just get new ones unless one of them (hub) is bent.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

I finally got that front bearing and bearing buddy part out.. had to take the rear seal and bearing out, then use a 2x2 and a hammer to knock it out. I cleaned it out and the inside of the hub at the rear was chipped pretty good on one side.. one of the bearings had worn through the outside frame of the bearing and was rubbing against the seal and the hub itself... so I'm going to replace both hubs and keep the other side as a spare just in case.

Anyways, heres a few pictures of the process... I was fussin about the wheel to Tiffany and she walks over with some Clorox Cleaning Wipes and says this should do it. I was like, go ahead - thinking to myself no way will that work, but I'll do it to appease her. Well.... she won. Those little wipes cleaned that grease up like it was nothing. I was glad too, I didn't want to use the brake cleaner on a painted surface. 
Here's a picture of what it looked like before I started...







Forgot to take pictures of it before I started cleaning, but the whole inside of the wheel was covered in grease






And then off with the hub and I decided to check the spindle... well - let's hope I never have to change it because it's welded to the axle. But it was good to go






Then the outside of the hub






and the inside or rear..






And here is the rear seal, housing and all the little bearings... and the spring that fits inside the rear seal that ended up being wrapped around the inside of the spindle...


----------



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like the seal was driven on to hard and to deep,and the spring popped off.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

well.. if that's the case it's been like that a long time - I didn't mess with the rear seal when i repacked the front bearing


----------



## ben2go (Jun 3, 2009)

Take a straight edge and lay it along the spindle in a few different places.If there's a gap big enough to see light thru,the spindle may be bent.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 3, 2009)

the spindle is fine... I put my micrometer to it and it's the same all the way down and around (how I don't know...) 

Now I just need to get the hubs here by Friday - that is definitely going to cost me... but I gotta have'em. 

I sent an email out to The Trailer Parts Depot (located in Mass.) so hopefully they can send it out 2 day and have it here to me by Friday. I went ahead an ordered the preassembled hubs - that way I don't have to worry about filling it with all of my grease that I don't want to use!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2009)

I would dress the spindles up with some steel wool to get that rust off before I put the new hubs on there.

Not a necessity but you may as well clean them up while you are in there.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Quack - I'll definitely do that...

do I need to put a little grease on it before I put the hubs on too? Just to make sure it slides right into place? I don't think it would hurt, but I want this to be right when I do it... don't need any surprises going down the road that early in the morning!


----------



## russ010 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you guys don't mind... if you have any questions or comments, please put them on the other thread in the mod section....

Here's the link - https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8704


----------

